# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Χορήγηση Brintelix 10mg

## BreakingBad1985

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μόλις έφυγα από τον ψυχίατρο μου ο οποίος για άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού μου χορήγησε το Brintelix για το οποίο μου είπε ότι είναι πολύ νέο σαν φάρμακο πολλά υποσχόμενο και δεν έχει καθόλου σεξουαλικές παρενέργειες πράγμα που αντιμετώπιζα με τη χρήση του Seroxat. Έχει κανείς αντίστοιχη εμπειρία από το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koritsi83

ο καθένας έχει διαφορετική εμπειρία
αυτό δεν λειτούργησε για μένα
Ελπίζω να σας βοηθήσει

----------


## menis_64

ναι δεν εχει σεξουαλικες παρενεργειες αλλα σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο δεν ηταν το ''τοσα πολλα υποσχομενο''...
εγω το βρηκα πολυ ηπιο....

----------


## black_adder

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μόλις έφυγα από τον ψυχίατρο μου ο οποίος για άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού μου χορήγησε το Brintelix για το οποίο μου είπε ότι είναι πολύ νέο σαν φάρμακο πολλά υποσχόμενο και δεν έχει καθόλου σεξουαλικές παρενέργειες πράγμα που αντιμετώπιζα με τη χρήση του Seroxat. Έχει κανείς αντίστοιχη εμπειρία από το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ναι το παιρνω εγω. Για καταθλιψη ομως, δεν ξερω για κρισεις πανικου.. Στην ελλαδα κυκλοφορει κανα χρόνο οποτε δεν υπαρχει κλινικη εμπειρια. Προσωπικα εμενα μου εκατσε. Το εφτασα μεχρι τα 20mg εκει παραμενω και θα το συνεχισω.Τα 20 μγ τελικά ηταν η καταλληλη δοση για μενα. Ξεκινησα στα 10 αλλα μετα από μια πολύ ασχημη ψυχολογικά κατασταση ανεβηκε στα 20mg. Οχι δεν υπαρχουν σεξουαλικες παρενεργειες και με εχει ανεβασει ψυχολογικα. Φυσικα πρεπει να του δωσεις χρονο. Εμενα με επιασε αν θυμαμαι καλα στις 18,20 μερες περιπου. Πολύ γρηγορα δηλαδη συγκριτικα με αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα που σε πιανουν στους 2 μηνες περιπου...Μην περιμενεις ομως μαγικες λύσεις και κανενας που παιρνει αυτα τα φαρμακα δεν πρεπει να περιμενει μαγικες λυσεις. Δεν ειναι μαγικο ραβδακι. Θελει δουλεια...
Παρενεργειες σε μενα: 

φαγουρα κυριως στα ποδια που μετα από 1 βδομαδα περασε με υπομονη και μερικα χλιαρα μπανιαμου γαμησε τον υπνο στην αρχη αλλα περασε και αυτο. Υπομονη...και αυτο που παραμενει ειναι η δυσκοιλιοτητα :)

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι δεν εχει σεξουαλικες παρενεργειες αλλα σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο δεν ηταν το ''τοσα πολλα υποσχομενο''...
> εγω το βρηκα πολυ ηπιο....


Κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια , ακριβως ......

----------


## jim7

Αν κάνει φαγουρρες τότε δεν πρέπει να είναι και τόσο 'selective'

----------


## jim7

To φάρμακο αυτό μπλοκάρει την νορεπινεφρίνη με τον ίδιο μηχανισμο που μπλοκάρει την σεροτονίνη. Aυτο προκαλεί την φαγούρα.

----------


## BreakingBad1985

> ναι το παιρνω εγω. Για καταθλιψη ομως, δεν ξερω για κρισεις πανικου.. Στην ελλαδα κυκλοφορει κανα χρόνο οποτε δεν υπαρχει κλινικη εμπειρια. Προσωπικα εμενα μου εκατσε. Το εφτασα μεχρι τα 20mg εκει παραμενω και θα το συνεχισω.Τα 20 μγ τελικά ηταν η καταλληλη δοση για μενα. Ξεκινησα στα 10 αλλα μετα από μια πολύ ασχημη ψυχολογικά κατασταση ανεβηκε στα 20mg. Οχι δεν υπαρχουν σεξουαλικες παρενεργειες και με εχει ανεβασει ψυχολογικα. Φυσικα πρεπει να του δωσεις χρονο. Εμενα με επιασε αν θυμαμαι καλα στις 18,20 μερες περιπου. Πολύ γρηγορα δηλαδη συγκριτικα με αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα που σε πιανουν στους 2 μηνες περιπου...Μην περιμενεις ομως μαγικες λύσεις και κανενας που παιρνει αυτα τα φαρμακα δεν πρεπει να περιμενει μαγικες λυσεις. Δεν ειναι μαγικο ραβδακι. Θελει δουλεια...
> Παρενεργειες σε μενα: 
> 
> φαγουρα κυριως στα ποδια που μετα από 1 βδομαδα περασε με υπομονη και μερικα χλιαρα μπανιαμου γαμησε τον υπνο στην αρχη αλλα περασε και αυτο. Υπομονη...και αυτο που παραμενει ειναι η δυσκοιλιοτητα :)


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Ταυτόχρονα μπορώ να παίρνω και κάποιο αγχολυτικό σε φάσεις λίγο πιο ζόρικες; Επίσης τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι θέλει δουλειά; Σίγουρα καταλαβαίνω ότι μαγικό ραβδάκι δεν είναι.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## black_adder

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Ταυτόχρονα μπορώ να παίρνω και κάποιο αγχολυτικό σε φάσεις λίγο πιο ζόρικες; Επίσης τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι θέλει δουλειά; Σίγουρα καταλαβαίνω ότι μαγικό ραβδάκι δεν είναι.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


δεν ξερω τι εννοεις καποιο αλλο αγχολυτικο... Αν εννοεις βενζοδιαζεπινες χωρις να το παιζω γιατρος δεν θεωρω οτι μπορει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα. Με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που επαιρνα και παιρνω, σε ζορικες φασεις παιρνω και εγω xanax ή stedon. Αλλο το αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλο πχ το lexotanil...Διαφορετικα φαρμακα διαφορετικη δραση. Το προβλημα ειναι ο συνδυασμος αντικαταθλιπτικων. Αλλά γι αυτα *ρωτα το γιατρο καλυτερα*, οτι και να σου πουν εδω μεσα ρωτα το γιατρο.
Οταν λεω δουλεια λεω ψυχοθεραπεια,συμβουλευτικ ,αυτογνωσια κλπ

για την φαγουρα παντως δεν ξερω τι την προκαλεσε, ξερω ομως οτι περασε. Κρατησε λιγο καμια βδομαδα ισως δεν θυμαμαι μερες ακριβως και περα απο το ....ξυσιμο , εκανα υπομονη και χλιαρα μπάνια. Δεν ειναι κατι μη αντιμετωπισημο. Ειναι περαστικο οπως περαστικο ηταν και το θεμα με τον υπνο που ειχα στην αρχή. Για το ξυσιμο ειχα καβατζα και xozal που μου ειχε δωσει παλιοτερα παθολογος για αντιστοιχο θεμα. Δεν χρειαστηκε να το παρω ομως.
Η πιο συχνη παρενεργεια παντως που αναφερεται στις οδηγιες χρησης ειναι η ναυτια. Και δεν το επαθα ποτε!. Η παρενεργεια που δυστυχως παραμενει ειναι η δυσκοιλιοτητα.

----------


## BreakingBad1985

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα είναι η τρίτη ημέρα στο Brintellix. Αποφασίζω να το διακόψω γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντέξω τις παρενέργειες. Έχω έντονες ζαλάδες, ανακατεύομαι παρα πολύ και κυρίως τα πρωινά νιώθω πολύ αργές τις αντιδράσεις και τη σκέψη μου. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λογικό να πιέσω τον εαυτό μου για να μπορέσω να μείνω σε αυτή την αγωγή.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## menis_64

για τα ανακατεματα απλα να το παιρνεις με γεματο το στομαχι μετα απο καποιο γευμα..... για τα υπολοιπα δεν εχω κατι να σε πω!

----------


## BreakingBad1985

Βασικά πάντα μετά το μεσημεριανό το παίρνω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την παλέψω δυστυχώς.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα είναι η τρίτη ημέρα στο Brintellix. Αποφασίζω να το διακόψω γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντέξω τις παρενέργειες. Έχω έντονες ζαλάδες, ανακατεύομαι παρα πολύ και κυρίως τα πρωινά νιώθω πολύ αργές τις αντιδράσεις και τη σκέψη μου. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λογικό να πιέσω τον εαυτό μου για να μπορέσω να μείνω σε αυτή την αγωγή.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ξαναγυρισα σε αυτο μετα ασπο 1.5 μηνα , σαν το καλυτερο απο οσα εχω δοκιμασει ( ολα ) μεχρι στιγμης , το μονο που δεν εχει σεξ. παρανεργειες ....δεν εχω ουτε φαγουρες , ουτε τιποτα αλλο .....κοιμαμαι πολυ καλα και ειμαι ηρεμος ... απο το σεροξατ εφυγα , δεν με πηγαινε καλα στην διαθεση ......σεξ. μηδεν ...

----------


## karolos

Εγώ παίρνω 5mg + Galopran 20mg και έχω "τρελαθεί" στις αγορές. Με έχει ανεβάσει και δεν έχω άλλες παρενέργειες παρά μόνο πολλά έξοδα. Κατά εμέ βέβαια οι πολλές αγορές δείχνουν και κατάθλιψη επομένως έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι. Έχω βγει από τον λίθαργο και κάνω πράγματα πχ συμμετέχω σε σεμινάρια κλπ και μάλλον σκέπτομαι να μειώσω το Galopran ή και να το αντικαταστήσω εντελώς.

----------


## black_adder

> Εγώ παίρνω 5mg + Galopran 20mg και έχω "τρελαθεί" στις αγορές. Με έχει ανεβάσει και δεν έχω άλλες παρενέργειες παρά μόνο πολλά έξοδα. Κατά εμέ βέβαια οι πολλές αγορές δείχνουν και κατάθλιψη επομένως έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι. Έχω βγει από τον λίθαργο και κάνω πράγματα πχ συμμετέχω σε σεμινάρια κλπ και μάλλον σκέπτομαι να μειώσω το Galopran ή και να το αντικαταστήσω εντελώς.


 η κατάθλιψη φταίει....

----------


## black_adder

BreakingBad
Σε τρείς μέρες είναι λογικό να έχεις παρενέργειες.Και εγώ είχα. Υπομονή θέλει να περάσουν και θα στρώσει η κατασταση

----------


## BreakingBad1985

> BreakingBad
> Σε τρείς μέρες είναι λογικό να έχεις παρενέργειες.Και εγώ είχα. Υπομονή θέλει να περάσουν και θα στρώσει η κατασταση


Σε βοήθησε σαν φάρμακο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## black_adder

> Σε βοήθησε σαν φάρμακο;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ναι με εχει βοηθησει. Με εχει αναβσει πολύ. Γενικά ειμαι επιφυλακτικος με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα για λογους που δεν χρειαζεται να αναφερω εδω, αλλα αυτο με βοηθησε. Το προηγουμενο που επαιρνα εκτος απο το αγχος δεν βοηθησε σε κατι αλλο. Δεν μου περναει καν απο το μυαλο να το διακοψω. Χρειαζεται χρονος για να σε πιασει ολοκληρωτικα. Οπως ειπα με επιασε σε 20 μερες. Η φαγουρα σταματησε σε 1 εβδομαδα και ναυτια δεν ειχα καθολου. Υπομονη και παλι υπομονη. Δωσε χρονο. 3 μερες δοκιμης ειναι τιποτα. Και εγω βιαζομουν να δω γρηγορα αποτελεσματα. Προσωπικα παιρνω 20mg τωρα. Για την ανακατωσουρα δεν ξερω δεν το επαθα ρωτα το γιατρο πως αντιμετωπιζεται.

----------


## BreakingBad1985

> ναι με εχει βοηθησει. Με εχει αναβσει πολύ. Γενικά ειμαι επιφυλακτικος με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα για λογους που δεν χρειαζεται να αναφερω εδω, αλλα αυτο με βοηθησε. Το προηγουμενο που επαιρνα εκτος απο το αγχος δεν βοηθησε σε κατι αλλο. Δεν μου περναει καν απο το μυαλο να το διακοψω. Χρειαζεται χρονος για να σε πιασει ολοκληρωτικα. Οπως ειπα με επιασε σε 20 μερες. Η φαγουρα σταματησε σε 1 εβδομαδα και ναυτια δεν ειχα καθολου. Υπομονη και παλι υπομονη. Δωσε χρονο. 3 μερες δοκιμης ειναι τιποτα. Και εγω βιαζομουν να δω γρηγορα αποτελεσματα. Προσωπικα παιρνω 20mg τωρα. Για την ανακατωσουρα δεν ξερω δεν το επαθα ρωτα το γιατρο πως αντιμετωπιζεται.


Εσύ για ποιο λόγο το παίρνεις; Εμένα μου το έδωσε για κρίσεις πανικού και αγχώδεις διαταραχές 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## black_adder

> Εσύ για ποιο λόγο το παίρνεις; Εμένα μου το έδωσε για κρίσεις πανικού και αγχώδεις διαταραχές 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


χρόνια καταθλιψη, κρίσεις πανικου δεν εχω εκτος αν ειμαι παρα πολυ πιεσμενος.

----------


## koritsi83

> Κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια , ακριβως ......


όλα τα ssri έχουν σεξουαλικές παρενέργειες για μένα, 
ακόμα και αυτό........μένω μακριά από το ssri............αλλά όλοι αντιδρούν διαφορετικά

----------


## Macgyver

> όλα τα ssri έχουν σεξουαλικές παρενέργειες για μένα, 
> ακόμα και αυτό........μένω μακριά από το ssri............αλλά όλοι αντιδρούν διαφορετικά


Εγω πειραματιζομαι με τα δικα μου κοκτεηλς , οπως μουπε κι ο γιατρος μου ' η δουλεια του γιατρου ειναι να εκπαιδευσει με τα χρονια τον ασθενη να ειναι ο γιατρος του εαυτου του ' ......τωρα παιρνω πρωι 10 mg μπριντελιξ , και 75 μγ εφεξορ το βραδυ , και με παει καλα .....

----------


## elis

Αυτο μακ το λενε ψυχοεκπαιδευση νομιζω μου το καναν κι εμενα

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο μακ το λενε ψυχοεκπαιδευση νομιζω μου το καναν κι εμενα


Aμαειναι καλος ο γιατρος , θαπρεπε να το κανει elis ....... ....

----------


## black_adder

> όλα τα ssri έχουν σεξουαλικές παρενέργειες για μένα, 
> ακόμα και αυτό........μένω μακριά από το ssri............αλλά όλοι αντιδρούν διαφορετικά


το brintellix δεν ειναι στην κατηγορια των ssri γι αυτο και δεν εχει σεξ.παρενεργειες. Στην προκειμενη ειναι μαλλον ψυχολογικο αυτο. Και με το ρεμερον λενε διαφοροι που το παιρνουν οτι εχει τετοιο προβλημα ενω ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι από τα λιγα που δεν εχει τετοια ζητηματα.

----------


## black_adder

> Εγω πειραματιζομαι με τα δικα μου κοκτεηλς , οπως μουπε κι ο γιατρος μου ' η δουλεια του γιατρου ειναι να εκπαιδευσει με τα χρονια τον ασθενη να ειναι ο γιατρος του εαυτου του ' ......τωρα παιρνω πρωι 10 mg μπριντελιξ , και 75 μγ εφεξορ το βραδυ , και με παει καλα .....


ενταξει δεν νομιζω να το ειπε ακριβως ετσι. Ποτε οι γιατροι δεν συμβουλευουν κατι τετοιο. Αλλο η ψυχοεκπαιδευση αλλο η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Δεν ειναι το ιδιο

----------


## Macgyver

> ενταξει δεν νομιζω να το ειπε ακριβως ετσι. Ποτε οι γιατροι δεν συμβουλευουν κατι τετοιο. Αλλο η ψυχοεκπαιδευση αλλο η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Δεν ειναι το ιδιο


Το νοημα αυτο ηταν παντως , και ετσι μαθαινεις να λειτουργεις με τα χρονια , τουλαχιστον εγω , ειμαι ο ιδιος ο καλυτερος γιατρος του εαυτου μου , οι αλλοι ας κανουν οτι θελουν , εγω ακουω εμενα , με συμβουλευτικο τον ρολο του γιατρου , ειναι και θεμα ηλικιας , στα 56 μου θα μου λεει ο αλλος τι να κανω ? ταχω μαθει κι ο ιδιος μετα απο 18 χρονια ......και η τα φαρμακα της κτθλψης ειναι απλα να τα μαθεις , λιγα ειναι , λιγοι συνδυασμοι, ακομη και το οριο του σεροτονινεργικου συνδρομου μαθαινεις ( ποτε και πως μπορεις να το παθεις ) παντως τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πενιχρα , δεν υπαρχουν ακομη αποτελεσματικα αντικαταθλιπτικα ...........
και το μπριντελιξ οντως δεν εχει σεξ . παρενεργειες ......

----------

